# Seats that place head in proper viewing Position?



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I have sat is several theater seats and found that they should be called chairs that can become beds. When reclined at any position the arm rests are way to high and the head rest is set way to far back.

I know good seating is out there and that I am not the only one that wants this because I have sat is several very expensive seats that place the head where it should be. (No extra pillow needed). 

Is there a brand and model somewhere in the middle that has this kind of comfort level? I don't want seats that cost more than my car.

I do not care if it is made of imported mountain lion leather specially treated with lunar beams on a clear night in africa then softened using a top secrete tapping motion known only to the folks living near a remote stream in a hidden village. 

Sorry, Got carried away. It just seams that if you spend 1300.00+ to seat four butts in seats designed for watching movies that the manufacture would at least make sure you were comfortable and in the proper position for movie watching. :foottap:

I have just found out that two Berklins seats are in a nearby store. I will try these ones out later this week.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

The Berkline has two new models: 45002 and 45014. You can see them here: www.rtheaters.com/berkline

Both these models have power headrest which will allow you to place the headrest in pretty much any position you like. I was able to fully recline and adjust headrest in such position that I felt like laying in the bed with two pillows under my head.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife and I have been looking for a sectional for our great room. One of the challenges has been finding one with the recliner that allows head resting while watching TV. I can see how this is very important for theater seating.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

The 45002 and 45014 looks like they may good choices. Do you know of anywhere that these can be viewed in person.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Scuba Diver,


You may want to search www.berkline.com for you local retailers.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Sometimes the answer is so obvious. Why didn't I think of that???? There are 5 stores nearby. However, I am willing to bet they will have one or two chairs at each location and a person holding a big book showing me that there is lots more to choose from. 

Thanks for the tip. I will drive around to a couple of these locations later this week.


----------

